# Anrufbeantworteransage hochladen DX600A / FB 7320



## AIKler (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich suche eine alternative um eine Professionelle Ansage aus einem Tonstudio als AB Text zu erhalten. 

Kann ich solche fertigen Texte bei einer FB 7320 hochladen oder in ein DX600a einspielen?

oder muss ich so was immer über ne TK-Anlagelaufen lassen.
...Was würdet ihr mir da so empfehlen (Preis so um 300€)

Danke


----------

